# Bullet Depth



## Cardiac (Dec 12, 2011)

The books call for a oal of 2.810 for a .308 win. I seem to have found the so called sweet spot for my mdl 70 @ 2.790. Is there or will there be a issue with loading that much shorter than specs? I'm shooting 165 gr. Sierra Game Kings.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

It would depend on the powder you are using. With some powders pushing the bullet that deep will compress the powder and can result in higher pressures. Do your cases and/or primers show any indication of over pressure? If not I wouldn't worry about it.

huntin1


----------



## Cardiac (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm using RL-15, and it's not showing any signs of pressure problems.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Good accuracy, no pressure signs. You should be just fine. My 308 loads go the other way, OAL is 2.885 with a 175 Berger Hunting VLD. They are .004 off the lands and just fit the mag well.

huntin1


----------

